# php5 and apache2.4 from source - troubles



## jeffshearer (Nov 22, 2012)

I am in the process of building Moodle 2.3.3+ on FreeBSD 8.2.  (I wanted to go to 8.3 but both a fresh install from the boot-only CD and an upgrade from 7.2 failed.)  I also decided to install Apache 2.4. The install from source (necessary because FreeBSD doesn't provide an Apache 2.4 package yet) put Apache artifacts in different places than a package install.  Next I decided to install PHP 5.3 from the ports tree as per instructions from the FreeBSD handbook.  The final message from the PHP make install let me know that an additional httpd.conf file had been installed and subsequent investigation determined that Apache 1.3.42 (is this still supported by Apache?) had been installed.  I also learned that /usr/local/sbin/apxs had been used to build my PHP implementation rather that the apxs file for my Apache 2.4 at /usr/local/apache24/bin/apxs. I did some additional investigation to determine where in the heck Apache 1.3.42 was called but I am now more interested in what I should do to make sure everything works.

I am committed to using Apache 2.4.


So my essential questions are:
1) Do I need to remove PHP5 and learn how to direct port builds to use the desired resources?  If so, let me know how to do this.  I looked at the make man page but did not see a "delete" or similar option.

2) Maybe I need to learn how to install Apache from source but in accordance with the FreeBSD architecture so that packages that I might install will work.  If so, how do I do this.  I looked at the make man page but did not see a "delete" or similar option.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

Upgrade to 8.3, 8.2 is End-of-Life since July 2012.

What is the reason to use Apache 2.4? Can't you simply use 2.2?

Apache 2.2 has been set as the default for quite some time, the only reason I can think of why it installed Apache 1.3 is because you have an old ports tree.


----------



## jeffshearer (Nov 22, 2012)

*8.3 install/upgrade failed*

I wanted to move to 8.3 but both approaches: fresh install and upgrade failed.

I want to use the new html form authentication feature of apache 2.4.


----------



## jeffshearer (Nov 22, 2012)

*ports tree*

I forgot to respond to one question, i down loaded the ports tree via sysinstall on the 8.2 box.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

That's old. It's the same ports tree that came with the release and is now almost 2 years old.


----------



## jeffshearer (Nov 22, 2012)

So can you answer my questions now?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

No, but it does explain why you got Apache 1.3. Update your ports tree.


----------



## jeffshearer (Nov 22, 2012)

Guess I'll wait and see if someone can answer my questions.  Since the answers you provide are all about updating, I guess I would liket to recommend that FreeBSD stay current with Apache.  Where do I do that?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

That horse has been beaten to death by now.

Thread 34310


----------



## arapaima (Nov 22, 2012)

Updating your ports tree is essential to get the latest port of Apache.
As far as I know there is not port or package for Apache 2.4. If you decide to build it from source you'd probably want to ./configure --prefix=/usr/local to keep up with the FreeBSD file hierarchy.


----------



## jeffshearer (Nov 22, 2012)

arapaima, thanks for the useful advice.

As far as upgrading to 8.3, I tried one more time from the 8.2 box using freebsdupdate.  That failed with the following results:

```
Fetching 851 files... gunzip: data stream error
0024f62f106bda3b2740b757b0a2ba0e765f9751b811fed3b84046d9af9628a4 has incorrect hash.
```
Same problem I have had before trying to keep my FreeBSD boxes up to date.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

Keep in mind that freebsd-update(8) does NOT update your ports tree. Use portsnap(8) for that.


----------



## jeffshearer (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess I will start from scratch and rebuild from the OS up.  Have a great thanks giving.


----------

